# What is Wipe MFT Free Space?



## jonespwns

My CCleaner just randomly started cleaning.. and it was deleting things from MFT or something like that.. It deleted about 7 gigs worth of stuff.. Can someone tell me what it actually deleted?


----------



## KILLER_K

This should help you out some.

Quote:

What is MFT Free Space on NTFS Drives

Lot of users use NTFS file system rather than FAT32 file system since it supports large drives, offers better performance and encryption of files and folders. MFT means Master File Table which contains index of files on NTFs drives. As computer overwrite and delete files, MFT will be filled with free space which will contains index of pointers to deleted files, you can now set CCleaner to wipe this MFT free space.


----------



## jonespwns

so the stuff it deleted was not important?


----------



## Jaredvcxz

Not at all.


----------



## jonespwns

alright.. thank you!


----------

